# Ikea vase perfect for yarn bowl



## kmckirkle (Feb 13, 2016)

I just got an email (advertising from Ikea) with their new products for summer. There was a vase with a split going down about a quarter of the height and I immediately thought of yarn bowl. It is a little taller than a yarn bowl would be but since I am knitting with two balls of 2ply to make a 4ply jumper, this would be perfect to hold 2 balls. It costs £5 and I think it is named gravidas, or something like that. Look under 'bring the outside in - decorations'. It is very very cheap in comparison to yarn bowls. I have always hankered after one of those, but this is the nearest I have seen. It is not very tall, just about right for 2 balls or one large chunky ball.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

kmckirkle said:


> There was a vase with a split going down about a quarter of the height and I immediately thought of yarn bowl.


I use a tallish glass vase or if out and about this:-
I think it had cherries in - or maybe tomatoes! :sm02:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Found them. They are called Gradvis and thereÃ¢ÂÂs also a pink one with a little hole in which you could maybe thread yarn through. Will certainly look for them next time I am in Ikea. Thank you. The taller one is 16cm tall.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like a great vase to use as a yarn bowl.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great vases and a good idea, they could be enhanced with some kind of art work, decals or???


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jenven said:


> Found them. They are called Gradvis and thereÃ¢ÂÂs also a pink one with a little hole in which you could maybe thread yarn through. Will certainly look for them next time I am in Ikea. Thank you. The taller one is 16cm tall.


Even for one ball, I'm thinking you could set something in the bottom (maybe another skein you're not actually using) just to raise your yarn closer to the top.


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

I love the clear plastic box for traveling. I have several of those and couldn't think of a use. Another good re-purposing idea. Thanks.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaiess said:


> I use a tallish glass vase or if out and about this:-
> I think it had cherries in - or maybe tomatoes! :sm02:


What a great idea.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

That's cool, thanks!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I'm missing something here...How do you get the yarn ball inside the vase? The hole on the top seems a little small.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Great il have a look next vist to ikea


----------



## DianeB77 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm loving the yarn vase! Will there be any left???? LOL!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

What a great use for the vase.


----------

